# Where does one keep ones' things?



## Jebula999 (3/8/15)

Sup Vapes,

So as the title asks, where do you keep your DIY equipment/juices and how do you store all your goodies?

I have a rather massive order (actually 3) being delivered tomorrow, and i have NO idea where or how to store all of it.

I would be intrigued to know where you guys store your flavours, mixes and kits while not in use?


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

@Jebula999 I have some of those blue boxes from Sky Blue... one for one for flavours, and one for mixes! although, i havent done any DIY in a while, so they are mostly empty! Lol


----------



## Mike (3/8/15)

I build boxes and put them in drawers. I take cardboard, bostick and packaging tape, and I build compartments into boxes so I can store everything (100+ diy bottles) relatively neatly. All my hardware etc gets thrown into that drawer too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (3/8/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes,
> 
> So as the title asks, where do you keep your DIY equipment/juices and how do you store all your goodies?
> 
> ...



No idea, but most importantly; out of your wife's eyesight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jebula999 (3/8/15)

johan said:


> No idea, but most importantly; out of your wife's eyesight.


Mighty glad i ain't got one of those yet

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## M_Thre3 (3/8/15)

I also have some goodies coming. I was thinkin of a spice rack to mayb mount on the wall. It might also work well for keepin it out of reach for the kids... 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## jtgrey (3/8/15)

My travel box ... But very hard to keep the wife from not stealing it for her makup

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jebula999 (4/8/15)

Andre said:


>


That is impressive... i must say!

Dedication to the cause right there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

johan said:


> No idea, but most importantly; out of your wife's eyesight.


Got that right!


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

N


Jebula999 said:


> Mighty glad i ain't got one of those yet [/QUOTE. Smart!


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

Andre said:


>


Mr. Neat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (4/8/15)

jtgrey said:


> My travel box ... But very hard to keep the wife from not stealing it for her makup
> View attachment 32771



Where did you buy that box? And what is the price if I may ask? I've been looking for something like that


----------



## jtgrey (4/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy that box? And what is the price if I may ask? I've been looking for something like that


Hi @zadiac . I bought it at Boksburg at the flee market . If i remember correctly it was R400 . 
But you do get them at Clicks and Edgars sometimes. Normally at stores that sells makeup and women's cosmetics.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/8/15)

Andre said:


>



the neatest most organised vape station i have ever seen. That is medal worthy for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (4/8/15)

Juices are in a cupboard in the kitchen. 

Other bits and pieces are in a cardboard box - spare coils, some cotton etc... 

Need to organise a cheap plastic container to put all the things in at some point.


----------



## skola (4/8/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Mighty glad i ain't got one of those yet


The real question than would be, where to store the wife when you get one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (4/8/15)

I have 2 cooler bags for DIY stuff. 1 is for flavours and the other for the bases. The compartments on the sides and in front are used for syringes. 

I have another small brown box that I put all my empty bottles in.

I keep all my coil building goodies in a 3 tier plastic tray caninet I bought from Plasticland.

All my vapeable liquids (bought and mixed) are in a clear makeup box from my wife that I keep in my lounge cupboard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (4/8/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

M_Thre3 said:


> I also have some goodies coming. I was thinkin of a spice rack to mayb mount on the wall. It might also work well for keepin it out of reach for the kids...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Hi @M_Thre3 - just be careful of a spice rack mounted on the wall - its best to store juices in a dark cool place.
Maybe you can install the spice rack inside a cupboard...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

@Andre - always great to see your vape desk
I see it still as neat as always - but now has a few more things on it - if my memory serves me correctly...

This is something I have been aiming toward for ages!!! Ever since I saw your vape desk.
Now I have the space - am just looking for the right desk.


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Currently my vape den is not optimal.
I have a desk (not an ideal one) with all the bits and pieces on it - laid out - so easy to get to 
Wire, wick, most commonly used juices, tools, toilet paper, roller towel, batteries - and my trusty notepad and pen
My juices are in two separate cupboards - those I have tried and those that need to be tried 
I store them in these plastic divider things I got from Plastic Land

But it will all be undergoing a revision - hopefully in the not too distant future.


----------



## M_Thre3 (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @M_Thre3 - just be careful of a spice rack mounted on the wall - its best to store juices in a dark cool place.
> Maybe you can install the spice rack inside a cupboard...


O ya. I forgot it needs to b in a dark place. Thanks for the reminder  

I game and vape and vape and game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/8/15)

I keep my "fiengs" out of sight and my vapegear in a nice toolbox 

On a more serious note, THIS is what I'm looking for. It says they don't ship to SA, but gonna contact the seller and try to make a plan

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mont-Marte-...56?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3373e59cf0

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

My Vape Cave is my home office...

To the left of me is the REO storage and battery charger!



In front of me is my keyboard and juice testing stuff! And my coffee cup!



The rest of my desk is pretty clear apart from my wick toolkit in the fancy box and then my coil making tool box on the far right. And the rest of the space id for my cat baskets.



Then we have my shelving for odds and sods and tanks and mods not currently in use. The shower is also storage for Rayon and two storage box's of crap and my video green screen which I haven't tested yet... and my Ultrasonic cleaner.




Main Juice drawer.



REO Bottles and stuff.



Messy drawer with batteries and battery storage goodies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jebula999 (4/8/15)

Where did you get those clear measuring things from, i am in need of some...


Rob Fisher said:


> Messy drawer with batteries and battery storage goodies!
> View attachment 32848


----------



## VapeDude (4/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Vape Cave is my home office...
> 
> To the left of me is the REO storage and battery charger!
> View attachment 32841
> ...


You need more mods/tanks/drippers and juices. Definitely don't have enough

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Where did you get those clear measuring things from, i am in need of some...



They came with the juices from Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (4/8/15)

@Rob Fisher so know you know where you can steal Rob's stuff when you break into the house lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

VapeDude said:


> You need more mods/tanks/drippers and juices. Definitely don't have enough



No argument there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (4/8/15)

Westpack sell those plastic pipets for cheap.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BigGuy (4/8/15)

Labtec laboratories sell them as well i get all my mixing gear from them and reasonably priced

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jebula999 (4/8/15)

BigGuy said:


> Labtec laboratories sell them as well i get all my mixing gear from them and reasonably priced


I can't seem to find their site...


----------



## BigGuy (4/8/15)

@Jebula999 http://www.labotec.co.za/ here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (4/8/15)

Thanks @BigGuy, i've taken a look but they seem a little "fancy" for my needs  Shall keep a lookout


----------



## Mike (4/8/15)

zadiac said:


> I keep my "fiengs" out of sight and my vapegear in a nice toolbox
> 
> On a more serious note, THIS is what I'm looking for. It says they don't ship to SA, but gonna contact the seller and try to make a plan
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mont-Marte-...56?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3373e59cf0



That looks wonderful. Please update the thread or drop me a message about what the dude says. Would be happy to split shipping if that helps too - not too far from Vanderbijlpark and I head there often.


----------



## zadiac (5/8/15)

Mike said:


> That looks wonderful. Please update the thread or drop me a message about what the dude says. Would be happy to split shipping if that helps too - not too far from Vanderbijlpark and I head there often.



Will do so. Just waiting for his reply now.


----------



## Willyza (8/8/15)

here's my small collection

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (8/8/15)

@Willyza I want one of those so bad. Any ideas where I can get one?


----------



## Willyza (8/8/15)

@Mike I got it at Festival Mall in Kempton Park
eish I dont know the shops name as it "semi new" but its in entrance 1
opposite the ABSA Bank , 1 shop down from Craig Smith Optometrist
Hope it helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (8/8/15)

zadiac said:


> I keep my "fiengs" out of sight and my vapegear in a nice toolbox
> 
> On a more serious note, THIS is what I'm looking for. It says they don't ship to SA, but gonna contact the seller and try to make a plan
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mont-Marte-...56?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3373e59cf0



http://www.montmarte.net/stockists/listings/South-Africa_Gauteng


----------



## zadiac (8/8/15)

ET said:


> http://www.montmarte.net/stockists/listings/South-Africa_Gauteng



Thanks @ET 
Was looking at that earlier. Will give the closest shop a call on Monday and find out some pricing.


----------



## Baby Blue$ (9/8/15)

Hi 


Mike said:


> @Willyza I want one of those so bad. Any ideas where I can get one?


Mike, we got ours at the china mall, like R450...


----------



## Willyza (9/8/15)

Baby Blue$ said:


> Mike, we got ours at the china mall, like R450...


Good price, very good price 
I paid R650.00


----------



## Mike (23/8/15)

@zadiac did you ever hear anything about that kickass wooden guy?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (24/8/15)

Mike said:


> @zadiac did you ever hear anything about that kickass wooden guy?



Not yet Mike. Still have to phone one of the local vendors. Had other things on my mind. Bought a plastic one in the meantime, but I will phone and find out soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

